# 10 month old neutered male. IA. NEEDS HELP!



## beauschatzlilah (Jan 11, 2007)

This pure bred GSD was adopted from a breader, and has hip displasia. The family will PTS if unable to find somewhere he can go. He is UTD on shots, good with kids, dogs, and cats. They say that he is very playful, and has a good disposition. Please help this poor boy!

i'm trying to figure out how to put his picture on here, so bear with me!


----------



## beauschatzlilah (Jan 11, 2007)

i'm getting the contact info for this dog. Again bear with me, i'm new to posting!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What does the breeder have to say about this? Will the breeder not take the dog back? Or at least help defray some costs of treatment?


----------



## beauschatzlilah (Jan 11, 2007)

They got him in "amish country" and will not take him back, or assist with cost. - it's not the best place to find dogs. They usually just need the money, so they sell dogs....

i have an e-mail with photos, but can't seem to post them. 

Little Paws rescue in Lisbon Ia, had originally sent the e-mail.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You need a host like photobucket for your photos.

Very sad for this boy. Can the owners not use Care Credit or some other provider to help with the cost?

Any idea how severe the dysplasia is, or if they are just panicking?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are the pups pics....he is 10 months now....these were taken a while back....he is a pretty boy:


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dd Any idea how severe the dysplasia is, or if they are just panicking?


Very important question. HD is not a death sentence. We once had a girl whose prelim was awful. One hip barely in the socket & the other not much better. Our vet told us to consider surgery if & when she showed symptoms. She lived an extremely active life w/no problems except a touch of arthritis in her senior years. She never saw the x-ray so didn't know she should shouldn't have been able to walk, much less run & jump.


----------



## beauschatzlilah (Jan 11, 2007)

i don't know the seveity of the dysplasia, but know that the family is very serious with putting him down. 

Even if it isn't a severe case, he still shoudn't be with a family like this....one that is unwilling to consider care that the poor guy needs.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Amish Country? PUPPY MILL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

any news???


----------



## beauschatzlilah (Jan 11, 2007)

i sent out an e-mail to see if this guy was already PTS, but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump for some news


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

I live in Iowa... let me know if there is anything I can do to help. I am currently fostering through the MVGSD Rescue and would consider taking this guy in if needed...


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

anything on this pup yet?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

any news on this baby?


----------



## beauschatzlilah (Jan 11, 2007)

i haven't heard anything, which isn't good. i know that they wanted him "gone" as of last friday. I'm not getting any responses.


----------

